# I am devastated



## selzer

I lost my Arwen last night.

For a day or two she has been leaving 1/4 to 1/2 cup of food uneaten. I did not think much of it. With pups, there is added stress and it was not a huge deal. Arwen was not underweight and getting older, so I did not think anything of it. She was running around, bounding out in the field, and pooping ok. 

I put her in her kennel yesterday morning, and she was fine. 

Last night I got back late from the shepherd club meeting and she did not greet me at her gate when I went out to feed them. I was bringing Arwen in, Babs and Joy were already in, but the rest have been left outside for a few days until Jenna is less concerned about her puppies.

Anyway, I went ahead and fed the others and went in to Arwen's kennel, thinking she must not be feeling well. So unprepared to find her stiff. 

She was lying very comfortably on her cot up under her dog shelter. In this photo, she is alive, today the cot up front in the shelter and her dog house was along the the back of the shelter, but you get the picture. 

I took her to the vet to be cremated. I talked about a necropsy, but I do not want them cutting on her. I told them to look at her and if there is something they can check that is not too evasive... They are going to call me. 

Arwen was so very special. 

Here is a picture of her:


----------



## Lilie

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your dear Arwen. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## frenchie27

I am so sorry for you loss. I know that our GSDs become 100% part of our families. So sorry!!!!


----------



## crs996

I am very sorry for your loss, it is devastating.


----------



## LaRen616

Wow. I'm sorry that she passed so suddenly. Sad, sad news. At least she didn't suffer. She went peacefully


----------



## Nicnivin

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RockyBoy

Sad news ! Sorry to know. 

I have puppy for last two weeks & it become part of family. We spent lot of time so very much understand how special they are!!

I think need to be more watchfull on my Puppy if he starts eating less based on your information.


----------



## Bama4us

So sorry to hear of your loss. But be comforted in knowing you gave her a loving home and a happy life. So many dogs never get to experience the kind of life she had with you. She is running free in the greenest fields under the bluest skies. And will be waiting loyally at the bridge.


----------



## natalie559

I am so very sorry for your loss! I wish there was something more to do or say- my thoughts are with your pack today.


----------



## LJsMom

Oh no. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

My deepest condolences for your loss. She was a such a pretty girl. May you always have fond memories of her.


----------



## Catu

What! I can't believe it.

I'm so, so, so very sorry, Arwen was so young... :rip:

A big hug, Sue. I'm really sorry

(I sent the PM before reading this)

ETA: If you have puppies home, I would do whatever is necessary to find the cause... you never know.


----------



## APBTLove

I am SO sorry... It is hard enough to lose someone when you know it's coming, and put them down, it is 10X as hard when it hits your out of nowhere... You will be in my thoughts... Say hello to my loved ones for me, Arwen...


----------



## arycrest

:halogsd: Oh, Sue, Im so very sorry to hear of your sudden loss. I know how special Arwen was to you.

:rip: Rest in Peace Arwen!


----------



## LukesMom

I am so sorry. It is always hard to lose such a special companion.


----------



## aubie

Sue I'm so sorry...I know the shock and hurt of finding a seemingly healthy member of your pack suddenly, just gone. So many questions run through your head, but oftentimes these horrible things just do happen and there's nothing we could have done...take care of yourself.

You're all in my thoughts and prayers....I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## onyx'girl

Sue, my sympathy to you. It is much harder to say goodbye when they leave us unexpectedly. RIP Arwen.


----------



## selzer

Thank you to everyone. I am still waiting to hear back from the vet. They were all shocked too. She was like my kid, only we do _know_ we will lost them someday. We always said she was half human, she would do what I wanted before I even made a sign or asked. We were tight. It is like losing my leg. I wish I was there for her. What a bummer. 

What is good is she did not suffer. On her last day she was running in the field and ate her food. She was not whimpering or crying. I am truly grateful for that.


----------



## Dainerra

I am so sorry to hear about Arwen. At least her last day was a good one and not filled with pain or fear.


----------



## Vinnie

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## elsie

i'm so sorry your girl has left you so suddenly
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Raziel

I am truely sorry Selzer.
May she RIP. 
You gave her a great life! She will always be watching over you.


----------



## Mrs.K

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDLoverII

OMG! I Am truely sorry! :rip:


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I'm very sorry for you loss  RIP, little puppy.


----------



## LisaT

I'm am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

:rip: Arwen


----------



## elisabeth_00117

OMG.. Sue, my heart goes out to you.. 

I am so very sorry to hear this, what a shock it must be...

I can't find the right words to express my sorrow for you.. we are here to listen if you need to talk..

Again, I am so very sorry....


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very sorry( what a shock! Hang in there. RIP Arwen


----------



## mysablegsd

:rip: Arwen

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KITTIEG

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## smerry

So, so, sorry, It sounds like she went peacefully though. Hugs ...


----------



## Betty

I'm so very, very sorry Sue.

Run free little girl.


----------



## sagelfn

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

What a sad, surreal, and shocking event. I am so sorry.


----------



## ddcha

I am so very sorry for the loss of your special girl.


----------



## Miikkas mom

I'm so sorry for your loss 

I know this won't make it any easier but it sounds like she went peacefully and without any pain or suffering. Still very, very, sad! :hugs:


----------



## selzer

Thank you for the kind thoughts and prayers. 

I bought Arwen when she was just under six weeks old, days after I bought my first home. 

The male I had, Frodo, was a hard dog, and dominant. Arwen was soft and I had to learn how to train a soft girl. She taught me so much.

At about a year I took her to classes and the trainer was absolutely awesome, took us from leash pullers with no manners to ready for the obedience ring in eight weeks. Arwen was at the top of her class. I could walk her all over town off lead at a perfect heel. She knew what I wanted and did it before I ever jestured or asked.

At eighteen months, she squeezed out of my kennel on Christmas day. I spend hours out there in -10 degree weather looking for her and calling for her. For days I drove with my windows open in the bitter cold following every lead. 19 days later I got a call from over forty miles away in the next county. I went up there and we found each other. She slept with her head on my leg all the way home, she was so happy and relieved to have found me. I had been physically ill the whole time she was missing. 

When she was four she gave me a litter of puppies, and another when she was five. 

I took her to more training classes. We went into the Rally ring and she placed every time save my first time in when I missed a sign and nqd. After a second place, my brother was with me, they had given us some Dads free samples. On the way home, I drove to our local shelter and told Arwen I wanted Blue Ribbons, or APL. 

She took me to the obedience ring and took first place in all three legs. 

Supervised separation was always my arch nemesis, but I never took Arwen to classes for CGC because I knew she could pass. I finally had her tested at our club's specialty. I put her on a down stay and handed her leash to a guy and went and hid for three minutes. She never moved. 

I took her with me everywhere. She was my only dog for a little while after I put Frodo down and before my brother's dog came to live with us. 

She was awesome with puppies, with people that came over.

When we had the hemangiosarcoma scare, I took her for an ultra sound. The doctor took her leash and I went out to sit with my Dad, Arwen trotting along at my side. The doctor had turned to take her to the procedure room. But she was still going with me. I just pointed and said, "go with him." And she just turned and trotted along with him. 

I talked to Arwen like a person, and she always understood what I wanted. We all said she was half-human. 

I have always been so very proud of her. She was just the best dog ever. I was so lucky to get her back and to have her as long as I did. 

I am going to miss her.


----------



## SunCzarina

Sue, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Achielles UD

I am so very sorry for your loss.

There are never enough words.


----------



## geokon_2000

OMG! I am so sorry. This is one of my greatest fears...losing my heart dog...I don't know if I could handle it. 

Again I'm more sorry than words can express..(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

selzer said:


> I talked to Arwen like a person, and she always understood what I wanted. We all said she was half-human.
> 
> I have always been so very proud of her. She was just the best dog ever. I was so lucky to get her back and to have her as long as I did.


I understand that so well, that's exactly how we felt about Dena. :halogsd:


----------



## marksmom3

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Arwen.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Selzer, 
I am so sorry! What a terrible shock that must be.


----------



## NoFearLivesHere

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss! Regardless of the results, it still wont help yor feelings. When my Alex passed away I got on alot of the pet loss sights to express my grief! Hope this helps. All our hearts go out to you!


----------



## Anja1Blue

This is awful - I know how I would feel, so my heart goes out to you at this very sad time. Beautiful girl, beautiful name, she will live on in your memory always. Until you meet again......
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jason L

Such sad news ... I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## akittrell

I am so very sorry for the loss of your special friend


----------



## Chris Wild

So very, very sorry. :teary:


----------



## HeidiW

I am so sad and sorry for the unexpected loss of your beautiful and amazing girl! RIP Arwen and god bless you Sue stay strong!


----------



## lhczth

:teary: I am very sorry.

:rip: Arwen


----------



## Mary Jane

Arwen-what a blessing for you Sue.

The sweet girl even spared you from losing her-but quietly went away in peace.


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry, Sue. What a terrible shock it must have been to find her like that. But it sounds like she went peacefully.

She sounded like a wonderful little lady, and a beautiful one at that. Rest in peace, Arwen. :angel:


----------



## Kayla's Dad

I am really sorry for your loss. Arwen sounds like a really special friend.

:rip: Arwen :halogsd: run free


----------



## UConnGSD

:rip: Arwen. :hugs: to you, Sue. I don't know what else to say to make such a sudden loss seem even the slightest bit easier to deal with... You guys had such a strong bond, I think Arwen's spirit will still be around you for a long time.


----------



## Rena55

So sorry.Be comforted by how much love you gave her and that she will always live in your heart and memory.

Rena


----------



## kshort

What a terrible and shocking loss. I am so sorry, Sue...

Run free and healthy sweet Arwen...


----------



## Samba

Obviously there are many here offering support in your grief. It is such a horrible feeling to realize the loss of a great friend in a dog. They are more "with us" than most people in our lives. It is difficult to characterize a bond with a dog to those who don't experience it. I am so sorry as great love brings great pain at these times.


----------



## Woodreb

So sorry to hear of your loss. :rip: Arwen


----------



## selzer

The vet called me today. She said that their was blood is some area -- I didn't listen very well. She said that her opinion is that it was a hematoma on the spleen or something like that that bled out. She said there was nothing I could have done, that it has almost no symptoms, and really no way to prevent it, and that she probably did not suffer and I am holding on to that. 

I did not have them do a full necropsy because I just could not have them cut her open, they said something about using a needle to check something or other. I am sorry that I cannot be specific on this. I really cannot think about it. 

My dad said she looked as good in death as she did in life, very calm, peaceful, and healthy looking. He helped me get her to the vet. 

I wish I could have been able to say good bye, I wish I could have told her how good she was and how much I loved her. But not at the cost of her suffering. 

We need to hug our dogs every day and tell them how much we love them and how good they are, because you really never know when one will be taken. 

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

my heart sinks for you. that's my greatest fear that I know must come to pass some day. How old was she?


----------



## DnP

Oh Sue, I just saw this. I am so sorry to hear about Arwen's passing, and so suddenly.

I know you can't wrap your head around it right now. Take care of yourself and let the other puppers help you. Sending you :hugs:

:rip: Arwen...


----------



## HeidiW

Thanks for the update. take care.


----------



## Brightelf

I am so very, very sorry Sue. Wishing you strength. Arwen was so very lucky to have you, and you were lucky to have her, too. Wishing you some measure of comfort right now. Run free, dear special Arwen.


----------



## shilohsmom

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP little lady, you will always be missed.


----------



## Qyn

I certainly did not expect to read this. I am so sorry for your loss Sue. You always spoke of Arwen in a way that indicated she was your special girl and I can believe just how devastated you must feel. 

Hugs to you in your sadness. :hugs:

:rip: Arwen


----------



## justk9s

I am so very sorry. The loss of one of our furr babies is so hard.


----------



## srfd44-2

I am so sorry for your loss. Her spirit will always be with you just as she was with you in life.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm very sorry for your sudden loss Sue. Arwen was clearly a very special dog. 

It sounds like hemangiosarcoma which is the cancer that killed Basu and so many other gsds.


----------



## oldno43

So sorry to hear .


----------



## GSDBESTK9

So very sorry for your loss.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## selzer

Yes, that is what it sounds like. Arwen would have been nine in June. She had an ultrasound to check her spleen out back when she was almost seven and everything was good. 

A few months ago, she stopped keeping herself clean and seemed a little off, also it seemed she had a little incontinence, so I took her to the vet and they did a blood panel and a urinalysis. we got the urinary tract infection under control, and she had one of her thyroid numbers one number low, we started her on thyroxine. But after switching foods, we decided to stop the thyroxine and check the blood again in a few months as it was just on the boarder. I did this after consulting with the vet.

She started gaining weight on the new food and was up over seventy. I cut her food a little and she started losing weight. She was down to 65, so I upped it again. In the past two weeks, she seemed to be putting on a little so I was going to weigh her again to see if I should adjust again -- she was eating as much as my young bitches. So I was not really surprised when she started leaving a little in her dish at each meal, the last few days. 

With a new litter of pups, and only having Babs and Joy in besides Jenna and Arwen, I thought there was enough oddity about things that she may be a little stressed. She knew about the puppies and was very interested. To keep Jenna unstressed, I did not let her anywhere near them of course. 

I have been racking my brains to find anything I might have done differently that could have alterred this, but there is nothing. I have never had a dog die on me, normally I make the decision to put them down and am there when it happens. I have often considered this because I do not believe we should let an animal suffer needlessly. But I always shuddered to think that I might have to make that decision for them, hoping I would have the strength to do the right thing, hoping I would not do it prematurely.

In some ways I am glad that I did not have to make this decision for Arwen.


----------



## koda00

:hugs: So sorry to hear of Arwen.


----------



## doggiedad

Sorry my friend.


----------



## duramax

So sorry to hear of your loss. May she rest in peace. God Bless.aw:


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

I've been offline with computer server problems and just got back on today.

I feel for your sudden loss of Arwen...what a special dog she was for you. One of my favorite puppies we named Arwen as well.

My eldest bitch is 9 and she has diabetes and I know it will take her life prematurely...not looking forward to that day.

RIP Arwen


----------



## mjbgsd

I am so sorry!! She lived a wonderful life, that's for sure, may she RIP.


----------



## HeidiW

It so hard to make those decisions Selzer I feel the same way. This was probably best sounds like she made the decision and went peacefully.


----------



## selzer

This is awful. Jenna was lying crashed on the floor tonight in front of the whelping box and I called her name and she did not respond. I called frantically, and she woke up and looked at me. Scared me to death. I cannot help being terrified that this will happen to them. And I should not be stressing Jenna out, but the way she was lying and when she did not respond when I walked over there, and then called her name and she still did not respond....

Rushie has been chewing on his dog house and looks depressed. He was kenneled next to Arwen. I think I should put someone in Arwen's kennel so that he gets over it quicker. I do not know if he is just bored or depressed. Heidi, who was on the other side of Arwen is normal as ever.


----------



## ozzymama

Just saw this Sue and i am so sorry.


----------



## Trina

I am so, so sorry for your sudden loss of Arwen.



selzer said:


> I have never had a dog die on me, normally I make the decision to put them down and am there when it happens.


My husband and I have never had a dog die on us either, we've always had to make that decision to put them down, until Klaus died suddenly last August, so I have some idea of the torment you are experiencing.

Again, my condolences to you and yours.


----------

